# 2013 Cruze Passive Door Lock, odd behavior



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

This will get you started: 


[h=1]2008 - 2016 Chevy Cruze Door panel Removal[/h]
[h=1]Chevrolet Cruze Door Lock Actuator Replacement / Fix[/h]


----------

